# Thermal Paste...to remove?



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

I know you can use rubbing alcohol, but really don't want to run to the store to pick some up haha. Is there anything else I can use to remove an old thermal paste application? Hydrogen Peroxide or Finger nail polish remover (acetone) perhaps?

If not, I'll go to the store and get rubbing alcohol.

Thanks!

I'm assuming the thermal paste that was applied to my CPU and CPU cooler from nearly 2 weeks ago which has sat out in the open air now for that long is no longer usable is why I'm removing the thermal paste.

And yes, I am using AC5.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide won't do anything butmake a mess . . Fingernail polish remover is oil based and you do not want to use that. 90+ Alcohol is the smart thing to use. .


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

I figured the answer would be that much.

Heads to lowe's.

Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Any drugstore will have it . . you may have to ask for the 90+ percent kind . . sometimes they keep it behind the pharmacy counter


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Rubbing alcohol is what I use almost all the time. You just have to remember just to be careful with it as with all liquids. Never use nail polish remover because it is corrosive and can damage the CPU die or can create an uneven surface on the heat spreader significantly decreasing thermal transfer.

I have never tried H2O2 before, but I would trust Rich on not using it and just picking up some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## lotusblossom02 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cheers.

Let's hope this mobo works 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/solved-geforce8800gts-no-monitor-response-177572.html

Previous thread.


----------

